# Chrome



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Caught a Chromer today at 1pm on a hot n tot. Also picked up two largemouth bass. One was about 4lb


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice fish! Hoping to get my first one ever this year. Was thinking of trying Fairport Pier in a few weeks.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice guess im runnin behind lol looks like same net as mine, here we go folks its fish on time.. did ya see any minnows ?


----------



## SailorSteelie (Jan 2, 2016)

What trib?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not my net.. I used someone else’s. The net we have is a rubberized basket that’s a lot bigger.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw small baitfish towards the mouth, but I think they were shad.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Lots of minnow balls off Walnut beach rocks on Friday, we were even snagging them with our cleo's.


----------



## SailorSteelie (Jan 2, 2016)

Did u slam them on the v or in a creek? 
The v in my stretch of northern water has been dead lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

